# batton down the hatchs spain



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

yep my flight is at 7.30pm watch out land lubbers im back in full drinking mode !
just to boost your economy of course 
you never no jo jo i might even have the right hotel name this time 
BENIDORM HERE WE COME


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> yep my flight is at 7.30pm watch out land lubbers im back in full drinking mode !
> just to boost your economy of course
> you never no jo jo i might even have the right hotel name this time
> BENIDORM HERE WE COME


That explains why its started raining heavily and storms are forecast here!!! LOL I'm not joking either! Have a safe trip hun

Jo xxxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> That explains why its started raining heavily and storms are forecast here!!! LOL I'm not joking either! Have a safe trip hun
> 
> Jo xxxx


THANKS JO 
21-24 forcast according to my phone data whats it like were u are


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> THANKS JO
> 21-24 forcast according to my phone data whats it like were u are


The forecast here is for rain today, sunny spells tomorrow and then rain til the end of the forecast - sunday!!!! I'm blaming you for this LOL

Of course, Benidorm may be different???

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> yep my flight is at 7.30pm watch out land lubbers im back in full drinking mode !
> just to boost your economy of course
> you never no jo jo i might even have the right hotel name this time
> BENIDORM HERE WE COME


OMG, I'll be in Benidorm tomorrow!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Jo it'll last well into next week as we fly in on Sunday!! Last time we arrived for the mini gota fria in Javea in Sept....


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> OMG, I'll be in Benidorm tomorrow!


jo has my number strav if u fancy a beer or 2 im all inclusive so no problem drinks on the house


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fourgotospain said:


> Jo it'll last well into next week as we fly in on Sunday!! Last time we arrived for the mini gota fria in Javea in Sept....


So this weather's caused by you lot bringing the british weather with you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo has my number strav if u fancy a beer or 2 im all inclusive so no problem drinks on the house


I have your number, but cant guarantee it as we are meeting friends down there on levante who have come over from the UK also

So if you see a ponytailed person in their favourite bar, the Coach and Horses, then it's probably me


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> So if you see a ponytailed person in their favourite bar, the Coach and Horses, then it's probably me


Living the Spanish life then Jon? What else you got planned? Bingo? Karaoke? Kebab?


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Living the Spanish life then Jon? What else you got planned? Bingo? Karaoke? Kebab?


tee..he..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Living the Spanish life then Jon? What else you got planned? Bingo? Karaoke? Kebab?



Strangely Pete, the Coach & Horses is owned and run by Spaniards!

Just got back from a day in Benidorm. Didnt see JK running amok!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Living the Spanish life then Jon? What else you got planned? Bingo? Karaoke? Kebab?


Went to visit our old mates just outside of Malaga when I was back in Europe and ended up at a Pub Quiz - how Spanish is that??


----------

